# Having breakfast



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I built this simple feeder for the squirrels on monday. Only critters that were picking at it were the birds. Finally this morning as we were making breakfast, My wife told me to get the camera! The little fella let me get closer and closer and then he finally ran off...With a piece of corn in his mouth lol.

I added the wrong border on this one..


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

oh your very own breakfast guests! what a neat thing to do, i'm sure the squirrel is very appreciative. did you make the food also?

#2 and #4 and #5 are my favourite photos. i like the colour and clarity in them. the tail movement in the last is great. thanks so much for sharing. 

rosesm


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Koru. I looked around at those feeders and just couldnt bring myself to pay $30+ for basically the same design. That one cost me an L bracket and about 10 minutes of time. The block of feed was bought at lowes. They are $4 and equal 9 cobs of corn.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

9 cobs. wow. wait a minute. how tall is that feed block?


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

cool pictures. I like #2 and the last one the best. #2 seems as if the little fella is posing for you.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice shots. 

Koru. This is Texas. The block is about 30" tall. Squirrels is big here.  (joking of course)


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

haha. I didnt measure it, But I would say about 8 inches long.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

What camera was used?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Nikon D40


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> Nice shots.
> 
> Koru. This is Texas. The block is about 30" tall. Squirrels is big here.  (joking of course)


i sure walked right into that one, didn't i? 

rosesm


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice shots. I love the second one where she looks like she's posing for you. 2 and 4 are my favorites. I think that style of feeder is a great idea for getting photos. The solid block will make the critters work a bit which will keep them in the frame a bit longer making for better odds for a good shot. Where do you buy the corn/seed blocks like you used?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Lowes carries them. I bought 3 of them because I was unsure how long they would last.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Managed to get some more shots of our furry friends.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

The activity has picked up in the yard. I had to finally put up another feeding block today. The birds are eating 2lbs of food within a days time now.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Another good bunch of shots. I like these profiles. Thanks for the feeder info. I bought one and put it out about noon. By dark, it's half gone. The Bluejays and Cardinals found it in five minutes. The squirrels showed up 20 minutes later and did not let it rest al day.


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

keep the pictures comming ...


----------

